# Weatherby Accuguard



## waspocrew (Nov 26, 2011)

Has anyone had the chance to check one of these rifles out? I've been toying with the idea of building a 338-06 AI for a dedicated elk rifle, but came across this rifle while on Weatherby's website. I'm thinking a 300 WM would fit the bill pretty nicely. I've searched the local gun shops out here in Richmond, VA, but have yet to come across one in person.

http://www.weatherby.com/products/rifles/vanguard/vanguardr-accuguard.html

Vanguards are totally new to me - does anyone have any experience with the Accuguard or even the Vanguard S2? I would love to hear likes/dislikes etc.


----------



## Loke (Sep 7, 2007)

Have you heard of the Howa 1500? It is the same action.


----------



## Bax* (Dec 14, 2008)

Loke said:


> Have you heard of the Howa 1500? It is the same action.


And costs less. Just need a trigger job and good to go.


----------



## GaryFish (Sep 7, 2007)

I had a 30-06 in that action when Smith and Wesson sold it as the 1500. Good action. I liked mine a lot. But needed money for family dental work. So it got sold. But a very nice action - very tight.


----------



## Huge29 (Sep 17, 2007)

I've never seen one, but only heard good things about it.


----------



## waspocrew (Nov 26, 2011)

I'll have to keep searching around to see if I can get my paws on one of them - I'm usually a Rem 700 or Browning guy, but it would be fun to switch things up.


----------



## Springville Shooter (Oct 15, 2010)

Keep on being a Remington guy and pick up this years limited edition Model 700 in 35 Whelen. 225 grain Sierras or Accubonds at 2750fps is mega elk medicine out to 400 yards and then there's the cool factor along with less recoil than the 300-338 magnums. 

In my experience, the Whelen is like the 308 win in that it is super easy to load for and not finicky like cartridges that are more over bore in nature. 

I think that most people shy away from this round because the BC and MV numbers are not super exciting. Then, there's always the 'what if I see the bull of a lifetime at 800 yards' excuse. If you happen to see the bull of a lifetime at 0-400 yards then the Whelen will put it on the ground just like it had a .600 BC at 3200 fps.------SS


----------



## waspocrew (Nov 26, 2011)

Springville Shooter said:


> Keep on being a Remington guy and pick up this years limited edition Model 700 in 35 Whelen. 225 grain Sierras or Accubonds at 2750fps is mega elk medicine out to 400 yards and then there's the cool factor along with less recoil than the 300-338 magnums.
> 
> In my experience, the Whelen is like the 308 win in that it is super easy to load for and not finicky like cartridges that are more over bore in nature.
> 
> I think that most people shy away from this round because the BC and MV numbers are not super exciting. Then, there's always the 'what if I see the bull of a lifetime at 800 yards' excuse. If you happen to see the bull of a lifetime at 0-400 yards then the Whelen will put it on the ground just like it had a .600 BC at 3200 fps.------SS


You always have some good ideas! I wish the CDL SF was offered with a synthetic stock- I'd probably cry when I put a scratch in the nice wood stock. That would easily be remedied with an aftermarket stock. It's definitely a good option to consider!


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

*1500*



GaryFish said:


> I had a 30-06 in that action when Smith and Wesson sold it as the 1500. Good action. I liked mine a lot. But needed money for family dental work. So it got sold. But a very nice action - very tight.


Yes. I had a S&W 1500 in 25-06 that was the most accurate out-of-the-box rifle I ever owned.

I got my granddaughter a Howa 1500 (same as Accuguard like Loke said) in 7mm-08 and it's not papering very well, even after remounting the scope.


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

Springville Shooter said:


> Keep on being a Remington guy and pick up this years limited edition Model 700 in 35 Whelen. 225 grain Sierras or Accubonds at 2750fps is mega elk medicine out to 400 yards and then there's the cool factor along with less recoil than the 300-338 magnums.
> 
> In my experience, the Whelen is like the 308 win in that it is super easy to load for and not finicky like cartridges that are more over bore in nature.
> 
> I think that most people shy away from this round because the BC and MV numbers are not super exciting. Then, there's always the 'what if I see the bull of a lifetime at 800 yards' excuse. If you happen to see the bull of a lifetime at 0-400 yards then the Whelen will put it on the ground just like it had a .600 BC at 3200 fps.------SS


If I seen a "bull of a lifetime" at 800 yards I'd just walk over to it and shoot it at 200 or 300 yards away. I mean, I'm gonna have to walk over to it anyway. 

.


----------

